# Dennis Hunt sues for defamation of charachter



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

You guys have to see this, pretty hillarious.The duck hunters refuge forums, Minnesota forum.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The gloves are off...Matt and old Dennis have gotten into it before.I agree it is hilarious.I couldn't stop laughing. :lol: :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I needed a good laugh this am........I am glad to see others think the same of Mr .Hunt as I do. God that is funny!!!!!!


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I've met Dennis a couple times - My old partner Barney & he were once considering guiding together & following them South. ( I had a conversation with him, in the Illinois forum -over there)

They are both from a generation, that like younger folks to respect them.(even if they are full of it 1/2 the time) :roll:

But he has been there done alot - (some good & some bad) I'm sure :-?

He is one of the few who has tried to capitalize on the written word side of SOB hunting & profiting from the resource. Thats when it goes from FUN to Work - & rules & lines, get stricter & fuzzier at the same time. I'd dare say most that want to profit today, are not real Hunters at all. & are ripping off far more than they Help.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Hi my name is theee Dennis Hunt and i have shot 10,000 geese, i still dont believe one bit of that ****. He is just old and senile I cant wstand him!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Classic Matt....simply classic.

By the way, you owe me 30 minutes for the time I wasted reading all of the posts. My attorney will be in touch. :wink:


----------



## cranehunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Matt,
I am going to have my lawyer contact you as I am sueing you for making me bust a gut laughing at your banter with Dennis Hunt. :lol:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

What did you guys think when he threatened to sue rio for asking for a listing of the 16 companies that he represents,or the two awards he supposadly won?Every time I read a story by Mr Hunt I just shake my head and wonder where does he come up with this stuff.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

THANK YOU FOR THE HUMOR OF THE DAY THE POSTS WHERE GUT SPLITTNG FUNNY, I HAVE MET DENNIS AND THEY DRILLED HIM TO THE TEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

UH, yeah, I killed a million geese in over 30,000 hours of experience in the goose field. 2 of them landed on a Dairy Queen where they can see 2,000 miles in every direction. Remeber if you hunt near a dairy queen that CONCEALMENT is a must. We use white sheets with chocolate sprinkles painted on. THIS IS HOW IT WORKS. I hope you learned something from me, and go buy my books.
DENNIS HUNT, friend of the goose hunter!


----------



## SiouxperDave (Sep 3, 2002)

Actually I think he sued for "deflamation" of character. :roll: That guy is a piece of work.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I guess he also tried to blame the decrease in the Eastern Prairie Population (EPP) of Canada geese a few years ago on tribal hunters in Canada. As with the other issues, I don' t think he ever came up with any evidence.

But that's what makes this country great--fools like him can say and print just about anything they want and fools like me will waste time reading about it and arguing with him :lol:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Thanks guys, I thought some of you might have enjoyed that. :lol:

I honestly have started to wonder if the guys a compulsive liar or something. The stuff he says is unbelievable and he's gotten caught in so many lies now (the comapnies, the awards :eyeroll: ). At first I thought he was just kind of strange but now I really wonder if he's all there???

It'll be interesting to see if I get served!


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

I hunt Manitoba and was up there when he got busted. The wife of a real good landowner friend of mine saw the bust on her way home from town, Wildlife officials, Mounties, the works. He wasnt very well liked and he was screwing things up for US hunters. I sure was glad to see him put out of business up there, things have settled down considerably since then. There is a big family of Icelanders that had a lot of land that simply would not let Americans hunt thier land because of him.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Matt:

I enjoyed reading your retorts. In the event you are served :lol:, one of my best friends from college is a very good lawyer in G.F. I'll put you in touch 8)


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Is Dennis banned from the refuge?I see that they removed his threads from the MN forum.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Dennis has NOT been banned from the refuge.The MN moderator took out some of his posts.Also David locked up the threads where he spammed his books.He also sent him a PM asking him not to spam unless he wants to be a Business contributer.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Thanks bioman, I'll let you know if I need his number.


----------

